# Unity among weaver ants



## idkhalid (Apr 7, 2011)

Exif:
Camera : Canon EOS 350D
Shutter Speed: 1/80
Aperture: f/6.3
ISO: 400
Focal Length: 200 mm ( canon 70 - 200 2.8 non IS ) 


All comment or critics are most welcome ..

Thanks again in advance


----------



## Davor (Apr 7, 2011)

I really like this, great contrast between the background and subject but i notice a white bar coming across the photo, what is it?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2011)

My guess is it's a very OOF branch.


----------



## idkhalid (Apr 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> My guess is it's a very OOF branch.



precisely ..


----------



## Forkie (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, I love this.  I probably would've straightened it, but apart from that, it's spot on.  Well done.


----------



## idkhalid (Apr 8, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Wow, I love this.  I probably would've straightened it, but apart from that, it's spot on.  Well done.



Ermm .. straightened it would make the picture loose its " dynamic ". i've tried it before and it look quite boring. u have about 180 deg horizontally to visualize it due to geographical constrain. so there u have it .. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 8, 2011)

idkhalid said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I love this.  I probably would've straightened it, but apart from that, it's spot on.  Well done.
> ...



*Yep, I see what you mean:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome shot!


----------

